# Please advise me about my Phosphate purchase



## hypersushi (Jun 6, 2005)

Here in Kuala Lumpur, I am encountering extreme difficulty to obtain KH2PO4. I finally found a chemical supplier but what he has is Potassium Diphosphate. Checking google, potassium diphosphate is K4O7P2 but some websites say that it is synonymous with Potassium Phosphate. Being a chemical-impaired idiot, I worry I might be buying the wrong thing and killing my fish in the process. Please advice.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi hypersushi,
This is the funniest posts ever. The Potassium diphosphate is KH2PO4, the stuff we use for hydroponics and planted aquariums. BTW, Kuala Lumpur is one of the most beautiful cities in the world.

Edward


----------



## hypersushi (Jun 6, 2005)

Edward,

With all due respect, and I hope I don't come out sounding rude... I cannot read into your intended meaning of your post: is it affirmative (Potassium diphosphate = potassium phosphate monobasic) or are you laughing at my inability to comprehend synonyms?

I did say I was a failure when it comes to chemistry. Please explain to me how K4O7P2 = KH2PO4. The meaning of synonyms means they are similar to, not exactly the same. That's how I understand it... and that's why I think they have different names for different chemical compositions. I'm just very concerned about using a chemical other than the one everyone is using called KH2PO4. Even the Fertilitator doesn't list K4O7P2 as a Phosphate source... so please understand my concerns...


----------



## hypersushi (Jun 6, 2005)

Edward,

From the same site, the molecular composition of Potassium Diphosphate could also be K4O7P2
http://ptcl.chem.ox.ac.uk/MSDS/PO/potassium_pyrophosphate.html

I'm really confused now!


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi hypersushi
My intension was not to confuse you more. Chemicals are delivered with descriptive labels. Can you post a picture? Personally, I would not use chemicals without it. 



Edward


----------



## hypersushi (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for your advice Edward. I haven't bought any yet coz the guy needs me to order a minimum of 25kg! (which I will then divide and sell off to other fellow aquascapers). It's difficult to make a decision coz for one thing, getting KH2PO4 is not easy. Then I find a shop that sells it and the guy insists that the one I want is KH2PO4 and its called Potassium DiPhosphate.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

K4O7P2 is a pyrophosphate. Sometimes it's called "Potassium Diphosphate" because of the P2.

Potassium Phosphate Monobasic is KH2PO4. Sometimes it's called Potassium Dihydrogen Phosphate (because of the H2), and to confuse things even more, sometimes just Potassium Diphosphate, which is more of an abbreviation. It's a misnomer because there aren't two phosphates in the molecule.

If your supplier is giving you the chemical formula of KH2PO4, that's probably what it is. I would tell him that as long as it's KH2PO4, you want it.


----------



## hypersushi (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks Salt. That's exactly the answer I was looking for!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

no no no no you no you not no ou no


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

bluh


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

There's also potassium phosphate dibasic, K2HPO4, which is also good as it provides more potassium...


----------

